# First time buyer - 1985 catalina 22 thoughts?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm a first time buyer, mainly looking to go cruising around on weekends and explore some islands along the coast of British Columbia.

There is a 1985 Catalina 22 here in Vancouver. Asking price was $4000, now reduced to $3000. Any thoughts on this as a potential first boat to own? I'm hoping to go take a look later this week, anything in particular I should look out for? 

My experience with sailing so far is a couple years worth of weekend racing, a few regattas and a swiftsure on a Viking 33. Haven't sailed in a couple years, and have been dying to get back into it.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Penzer-

A catalina 22 is a pretty decent starter boat. I'd recommend you read the *Boat Inspection Trip Tips *thread I started, since it will help give you the proper tools to decide if the boat is worth looking at further.


----------



## lbdavis (Apr 23, 2007)

I second Dawg's sentiment about the C22. Should be a great starter boat. I don't know if there were trouble spots for this *popular production boat.*

I stress this because if you find that you like the design, shop around until you find it at the price point you want.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Definitely good starter boats. Some trouble spots on older versions include gate valves, and damp/spongey floatation foam. Go over to CatalinaDirect and look at the upgrade offerings for Catalina 22s. Many of those are intended to address design/hardware shortcomings.

One caveat -- depending on how exposed those islands are that you plan to cruise to in and around the "coast of British Columbia". The C22 is fine for sailing in protected coastal waters. I would not recommend it for sailing in more exposed areas, especially if you are new to sailing.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hello,

My first boat was a 1981 catalina 22. I bought it in 2003 and never regretted it. The C22 is a great first boat because it's small enough to learn on without risking too much damage to yourself, the boat, or others, yet it's big enough where you don't have to worry about it tipping over, and has a decent size cabin for kids, etc. to get below and rest.

I trailer sailed mine for the first year, and moored it for the second year. Trailering isn't so bad, but it's much easier if you can leave the boat in the water, rigged, and ready to go.

There are so many C 22's around that you can easily find one that meets your budget.

I had mine for 1 season and a half before I got bit real bad by the sailing bug and moved up to a 28'.

There aren't any particular trouble spots with the boat and there are plenty of on line support places.

Good luck,
Barry


----------



## AlbertJ (Jun 16, 2004)

I had an '82 C22 as my first sailboat. It is a great starter boat. It is small enough to do pretty much everything easily singlehanded. The parts are widely available and fairly inexpensive. It is a very simple boat, so unless you really want to, it is unlikely you will need to upgrade it. Just make sure the boat is in decent shape when you buy it. I had mine for one year. Having my own boat allowed me to learn enough about many aspects of sailing and boat ownership to have the confidence to move up to a larger vessel. I sold mine after one year for exactly what I paid for it. I would not take it across the ocean (or even if waves are over 4-5 ft - unless you like rollercoaster rides), but it is certainly suitable for day sailing or coastal cruising. Mine came with trailer, but I kept it in water during the season. 

Albert


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It sold already 

Glad to see so much positive feedback, maybe I'll have to keep my eyes open for other c22's. Thanks to everyone who replied.


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

The Catalina 22 is the most popular sailboat ever built, more than 15,000! They are great little boats. Go the hte Catalina Direct site. If you buy one, get their catalog. They have virtually every part you could ever need, and tons of upgrades that can turn it into a real compact cruiser.


----------



## lbdavis (Apr 23, 2007)

Penzer said:


> It sold already
> 
> Glad to see so much positive feedback, maybe I'll have to keep my eyes open for other c22's. Thanks to everyone who replied.


That's like, a bummer, man... 

No shortage of C22's, however. If that's what you want, that's what you'll have.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

lbdavis said:


> That's like, a bummer, man...
> 
> No shortage of C22's, however. If that's what you want, that's what you'll have.


The thing is, I live in a downtown appartment, and that one came with moorage that was just accross the bridge from downtown! It would have been almost too easy to get there, literally minutes away! I'll keep looking, but having it that close to me would be a huge convenience as I don't have a car.

I did not realize that it was the most popular boat in the world, I'll be keeping my eyes open


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yes, very popular. There are a few in my marina, and there was one that sold at the end of the summer for under $1000. Granted, it needed cosmetic work...but I would gladly have snatched it up if I didn't already have my Venture. Nice boats, though. Comfortable beam for a 22'.


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

Love my c22 very easy to trailer and rig up and sailing singlehanded was no problem. Lots of room to overnight and the slide out galley is perfect to stow away when not in use. Also the swing keel version can go almost anywhere.


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

personally i would look at slightly larger boats, if i was single i could do a c22. but you can find larger boats for the same or slightly less. this time of year go cruise thru the marinas and look for expired stickers a few years old then talk to the marina. i bought an 83 hunter 27 that i sailed all summer for a total investment of 2500 bucks, i want to put in about another grand in parts plus maybe sails, then upgrade when i spot another good deal


----------



## tpohara (Jan 1, 2009)

*you have a pretty good selection of locations in range...*



Penzer said:


> The thing is, I live in a downtown appartment, and that one came with moorage that was just accross the bridge from downtown! It would have been almost too easy to get there, literally minutes away! I'll keep looking, but having it that close to me would be a huge convenience as I don't have a car.


don't forget that even as far as Shilshole is (or at least used to be) on a bus line (I forget which one, been a while since I lived up there). for that matter, with a little planing, you can easily reach everything from des moines to edmonds with mass trans. if bikes are your preferred means, you are still in range of the Ballard ones and Shilshole.

besides, if memory serves, there used to be a lot of commercial traffic in Elliott Bay that might be worth not having to deal with. imo, of course...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

tpohara said:


> don't forget that even as far as Shilshole is (or at least used to be) on a bus line (I forget which one, been a while since I lived up there). for that matter, with a little planing, you can easily reach everything from des moines to edmonds with mass trans. if bikes are your preferred means, you are still in range of the Ballard ones and Shilshole.
> 
> besides, if memory serves, there used to be a lot of commercial traffic in Elliott Bay that might be worth not having to deal with. imo, of course...


Completely agree, it's not that difficult to get anywhere on mass transit. However, just the thought of having a 22 with easy any time access (especially for the summer) would be nice. It would be ideal to eliminate any obstacles to getting to it while learning.


----------



## tpohara (Jan 1, 2009)

sorry, not sure where my brain was, you said Vancouver and my brain was linking to Seattle... my bad.


----------



## bossk (May 8, 2008)

Keep an eye out for boats with assumable moorage, when I was looking and asking around everything local was 3 year waiting lists. The listings with moorage sure make life easier  But it might be easier for a smaller boat, I'm not sure I was looking for a slip for a 27 to 30 foot boat.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Shilshole is a very popular spot about 10% less in morrage than surrounding area.. Elliott is great if you like the downtown aspect and easily bikable..

Spend some time biking to either before you maker up your mind... I have a car so so..good luck


----------



## ssneade (Nov 30, 2008)

agreed, great starter boat. fairly inexpensive, easy to maintain, easy handling, and trailerable. plus there's a blue million of 'em out there. take your time, make sure keelbolt and bushings are ok along with winch.
good luck..........


----------



## Lostmt (Jun 4, 2006)

Unless you just gotta have a Catalina 22 there is another find boat out there that you might look at. That's the Starwind 22. I preferred a heaver boat with more weight in the swing keel. I'm not into racing just cruising. 

I'm not in favor of the Ventura 21. Got a friend that bought one the other day and the hull has oil canned in 3 different spots. That tells me they are not as well built as the Catalina or Starwind.


----------



## ssneade (Nov 30, 2008)

gee, there's something thinner than a catalina? my contender has enough glass to make three cat 22's, but i won't knock 'em.........


----------

